# Sacramento @ Minnesota Game Thread (12/10)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@* 

*Sacramento Kings (13-5) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (11-6)
Target Center, Friday December 10th, 2004
5:00pm PT, News10/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*

<center>




































*Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby **





































Mark Madsenn/Kevin Garnett/Wally Szczerbiak/Latrell Sprewell/Sam Cassell* </center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Timberwolves forum game thread :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I :gopray: that we win this one. 

*Kings 97*
Wolves 93

*CWebb 20pts 14rbs 3blks*
Peja 17pts


KG 22pts 18rbs


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Even tho i predicted we lose this game on Peja vu's challange i changed my mind i want sac to win

kings 103
twolves 99

peja 27pts 6rebs
cwebb 18pts 11rebs
bibby 19pts 8dimes

kg 26pts 19rebs 7ast


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

For us to win this game Peja and CWebb will have to play big offensively.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> For us to win this game Peja and CWebb will have to play big offensively.


And on defensive end


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> For us to win this game Peja and CWebb will have to play big offensively.


For us to win this game we will have to REBOUND!!! Period


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> For us to win this game we will have to REBOUND!!! Period


:laugh: That too. :yes: 




> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> And on defensive end


Also that. :greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Rebounds early

9-3 wolves

offensive 4-0 wolves


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 54
Wolves 48

Bibby: 15 pts, 4 dimes
Webber: 11 pts, 4 dimes
Peja: 10 pts(4-5 shooting, why only 5 shots??)


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, we just got **** kicked in the 4th, we just can't beat the goods.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Why can't we make free throws against the T-Wolves?

Recap: Garnett, Wolves Run Down Kings in Fourth 

Box Score


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Correct Predictions (Updated 12/10):

Jewelz: 5
Pejavlade: 5
Pure Scorer: 4
doctor_darko: 5
HallOfFamer: 5
O2K: 5
S-Star: 5
fjkdsi: 5
bball251: 3
Matt85163: 5
Yyzlin: 5
gfunk: 4
halfbreed: 5
Fracture: 4
Bruno: 5
Plastic Man: 5
MJG: 5
theBirdman: 5
Tooeasy: 2
Andrejos: 4
Laker Freak: 5
Celts11: 4
kaz8teen: 4
hobojoe: 5
HoopStar: 5
SacTown16: 4
maKINGSofgreatness: 3
Zalgirinis: 5
Ben: 4
KTLuvsMikeBibby: 5
q: 5
Amareca: 4
Epadfield: 4
chapi: 3
Greg Ostertag!: 5
RhettO: 5
jcintosun911: 4
Ravnos: 5
Pan Mengtu: 5
RiDirkulous: 5
conkeso: 4
Baron Davis: 4


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What the hell happened to peja 8shots cwebb 27??? i am pissed someone that watched the game can you explain it.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> What the hell happened to peja 8shots cwebb 27??? i am pissed someone that watched the game can you explain it.



UMM yea KG picked you guys apart. Peja couldnt hit water if he fell outta a boat. I guess the kings just have hard times with the top west teams


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> UMM yea KG picked you guys apart. Peja couldnt hit water if he fell outta a boat. I guess the kings just have hard times with the top west teams


peja shot 5-8 so, i dont know what the problem was and i guess you guys cant win even if your best player gets a triple double a game.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Garnett reacted angrily when Kings forward Darius Songaila shoved him as Garnett was going up for a shot and Garnett came down hard. But he channeled his frustration, scoring six of his team's points and setting up the other two baskets in a 10-4 run to pull the Wolves to 46-44.


 

What was that? Darius is calm player, how could he managed to take the filthy Peeler role vs Wolves from last season or was it just a game moment?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Post game Quotes.

“We have to do that, but like I said, I thought we missed some plays around the basket, turned it over a couple times…Sooner or later Peja is going to have to get some respect from the officials. I mean, they mugged him, slapped him, scratched his arm all the way up the side…”

“If Peja is trying to come off a screen and they’re bumping him and being physical with him, it should be a call. That’s all.” 

Kings Coach Rick Adelman

I didnt watch the game, was that the main reason peja struggled to get shots of yesterday?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's what happened. Garnett was driving baseline, and Darius bumped him with his shoulder. Garnett decided to sell it, he was going to jump like 10 feet towards the crowd, then act like a hardass and stare Darius down... It was so funny to see Darius get under his skin too...

Darius before he pushes him = :| 
Darius as Garnett is staring him down being held back = :| 


:rofl:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> What the hell happened to peja 8shots cwebb 27??? i am pissed someone that watched the game can you explain it.





> Kings coach Rick Adelman said he needed to get something off his chest and pointed out what he was going to say wasn't taking away from Minnesota's victory.
> 
> But Adelman said the way the Timberwolves, Trenton Hassell particularly, defended Peja Stojakovic wasn't the way he understands defense is supposed to be played.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/11728627p-12616636c.html


----------

